# Break news - 8-23-2015 8 pm - North Korea



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

70% of North Koreas subs have left base... usual deployment is 10%

More than 50 North Korea submarines 'leave their bases' as war talks with South continue - Mirror Online


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm surprised to learn they even have subs. What are they left over WW2 era??


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've always thought WW3 would start with some little rogue nation pulling off a stunt that sucks all the super powers in. Seems to be a pattern.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

North Korea's submarine fleet is mostly 1950' era soviet romeo class boats. Fill a tin can full of rocks and put it in your dryer. Thats what a romeo will sound like it the water. The only thing louder will be the detonation of a MK48 ADCAP torpedo fired at them.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Diesel generator no doubt


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Old, yep
Noise YEP

but we can not shoot at them until they fire first...

and

it will be hard to track 70 of them and they are silent while sitting still


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> 70% of North Koreas subs have left base... usual deployment is 10%
> 
> More than 50 North Korea submarines 'leave their bases' as war talks with South continue - Mirror Online


might b e better if you watched korean news on TV (oh that's right you'd have to understand korean wouldn't you). This was on TV last night so your news is at least 24 hours old. More Importantly is that a High level North Korean rep is sitting down to with the south koreans in seoul.

Secondly most of North Korea's sub fleet displace less than 500 tons with only 20 0r so older Russian subs of more than 1500 tons. While a nuisance, they are no where near a match for the much more modern South Korean Navy.

I guess that you spend a bit more of your time at fear mongering than anything else


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Old, yep
> Noise YEP
> 
> but we can not shoot at them until they fire first...
> ...


First it's not 70 subs but 70% per your link. That runs out to about 49 subs.

Second the ROKN does not have to play by our rules nor do they need our permission to take actions they deem necessary to protect the Republic


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> North Korea's submarine fleet is mostly 1950' era soviet romeo class boats. Fill a tin can full of rocks and put it in your dryer. Thats what a romeo will sound like it the water. The only thing louder will be the detonation of a MK48 ADCAP torpedo fired at them.


That made me LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> First it's not 70 subs but 70% per your link. That runs out to about 49 subs.
> 
> Second the ROKN does not have to play by our rules nor do they need our permission to take actions they deem necessary to protect the Republic


they have a total of 70..that was what i was referring to


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

They don't need the latest technology or equipment to incite a conflict. The first Korean War was a proxy war. The second one will probably be the same.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> might b e better if you watched korean news on TV (*oh that's right you'd have to understand korean wouldn't you*). This was on TV last night so your news is at least 24 hours old. More Importantly is that a High level North Korean rep is sitting down to with the south koreans in seoul.
> 
> Secondly most of North Korea's sub fleet displace less than 500 tons with only 20 0r so older Russian subs of more than 1500 tons. While a nuisance, they are no where near a match for the much more modern South Korean Navy.
> 
> I guess that you spend a bit more of your time at fear mongering than anything else


I do speak Korean, old man.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think the little guy wants a deal like Iran is getting. That's what I really think.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

James m said:


> I think the little guy wants a deal like Iran is getting. That's what I really think.


Yep. Uncle Sugar is handing out money. Come one, come all. Crack pot ideology and liars most welcome.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

every year about this time of year N. Korea starts some BS -it is just letting everyone know they are still there and sill fubared.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Also I would like to point out that Korean culture is flash and show and about appearance and the men have a very big tendency to be quite vain.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> might b e better if you watched korean news on TV (oh that's right you'd have to understand korean wouldn't you). This was on TV last night so your news is at least 24 hours old. More Importantly is that a High level North Korean rep is sitting down to with the south koreans in seoul.
> 
> Secondly most of North Korea's sub fleet displace less than 500 tons with only 20 0r so older Russian subs of more than 1500 tons. While a nuisance, they are no where near a match for the much more modern South Korean Navy.
> 
> I guess that you spend a bit more of your time at fear mongering than anything else


In what little world do you think it is proper to attack a person for posting a news article that is less then 1 day old.

regardless of who is talking to who the fact remains that they put the vast majority of their sub to sea... i can guarantee you that US intelligence and others are monitoring it..

is it news worthy - it made its way into a lot pf papers

I lived in Korea for 1 year, I patrolled with Korean Marines - i was 미국 해양

I am guessing that I speak and understand Korean (Hangul) better then 90% of the people on this forum

NOW try NOT being a jerk before you have at least 100 post on here and get to know a few people.... If I want to be treated like crap i will try and piss SLIPPY off or engage jaksoldier in conversation


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> NOW try NOT being a jerk before you have at least 100 post on here and get to know a few people.... If I want to be treated like crap i will try and piss SLIPPY off or engage jaksoldier in conversation


What am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

....back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What is this I hear about ending the truce and the quasi state of war and going another direction? Peace in our time?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"North Korea also agreed to end the "quasi state of war" it had declared. The two sides will hold follow-up talks to discuss a range of issues on improving ties, the joint statement said."

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0QR02D20150824

"Peace for our time"

Just waiting on Barry to sign a peace treaty.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ....
> NOW try NOT being a jerk before you have at least 100 post on here and get to know a few people....


It doesn't take 100 posts to figure out who is who and what is what on the forum. For all you know he reads a lot on here, therefore he knows what you are about and that I am the crazy, short tempered Auntie of the group.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> It doesn't take 100 posts to figure out who is who and what is what on the forum. For all you know he reads a lot on here, therefore he knows what you are about and that I am the crazy, short tempered Auntie of the group.


I am guessing that he does not read a lot...and i would have to say fear mongering is the last thing i do in here


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> In what little world do you think it is proper to attack a person for posting a news article that is less then 1 day old.
> 
> regardless of who is talking to who the fact remains that they put the vast majority of their sub to sea... i can guarantee you that US intelligence and others are monitoring it..
> 
> ...


First thank you for your service. While it may have made it into a lot of papers, by the time it was posted it was not only old news, but active talks were under way to resolve the dispute.

Old news while better than no news, does not paint a true picture of events especially when the events are out pacing those publishing the news half a world away from the events.

So if you enjoy fear mongering then have at it, but expect to have folks who are better in the know call you on your out of date information.

And if speaking the truth is being a jerk in your opinion, if I were you I'd plan on getting used to it. And thank you for lumping me in with Slippy and Jaksoldier, I consider that a compliment.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> They don't need the latest technology or equipment to incite a conflict. The first Korean War was a proxy war. The second one will probably be the same.


Perhaps one should note that the Korean War has never ended. The fighting stopped due to a truce. Folks tend to forget that US soldiers of the 7th and 2nd Infantry Divisions were performing combat patrols up until late 1973.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I am guessing that he does not read a lot...and i would have to say fear mongering is the last thing i do in here


Oh you'd be surprised at what I've read about you and a lot of the rest of you. But you have a nice day. Ever spend any time in Q-town


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Oh you'd be surprised at what I've read about you and a lot of the rest of you. But you have a nice day. Ever spend any time in Q-town


I'm not sure how to accept this...
On one hand, it's a counterpoint to MM.
On the other, it could be confirmation that his "agents on the board" thread had some legitimacy. (Q-town is Quantico... as in FBI... thank you "Criminal Minds" marathon on Ion)

Damn you for inciting this internal conflict...

Or... the more likely scenario... you're a real old *crazy* man who likes to troll people....
Still not sure.

Who was my 3rd grade teacher?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Perhaps one should note that the Korean War has never ended. The fighting stopped due to a truce. Folks tend to forget that US soldiers of the 7th and 2nd Infantry Divisions were performing combat patrols up until late 1973.


 I was attached to 2 ID back in 98 and we did still patrol. We also flew the line and sea areas from 98-2000 
I know freedom bridge sir, and I walked the quad in Panmunjom with a shotgun.
but as far as this BS with N Korea amounting to anything muh, doubtful. that country will never be whole because of the ego's involved on both sides.
The only advantage the South has is US with out US there as a road block it would be over in minutes, and the S Korean people do not realize just how much the GI's really do -every year we had to bag 1000's of sand bags and set them up so their towns wouldn't flood every year we had to rebuild stuff they tore up, we pumped billions into their economy and still they protested US held rally's against US to kick us out and treated US like we were the problem. China doesn't give a crap about N Korea and has as many problems with it as we do with Mexico + china has billions invested in S Korea so don't play that card.
when I was over there for 3 years we had alerts about every couple months, when on patrol and ran into N. Koreans they were happy to run into us cause they got a hot meal, socks and gloves to keep them warm. right now if a full fledged war broke out there it would be like desert storm all over again in the first week we would be over loaded by POW's just so they could get 3 hots and a cot.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> I was attached to 2 ID back in 98 and we did still patrol. We also flew the line and sea areas from 98-2000
> I know freedom bridge sir, and I walked the quad in Panmunjom with a shotgun.
> but as far as this BS with N Korea amounting to anything muh, doubtful. that country will never be whole because of the ego's involved on both sides.
> The only advantage the South has is US with out US there as a road block it would be over in minutes, and the S Korean people do not realize just how much the GI's really do -every year we had to bag 1000's of sand bags and set them up so their towns wouldn't flood every year we had to rebuild stuff they tore up, we pumped billions into their economy and still they protested US held rally's against US to kick us out and treated US like we were the problem. China doesn't give a crap about N Korea and has as many problems with it as we do with Mexico + china has billions invested in S Korea so don't play that card.
> when I was over there for 3 years we had alerts about every couple months, when on patrol and ran into N. Koreans they were happy to run into us cause they got a hot meal, socks and gloves to keep them warm. right now if a full fledged war broke out there it would be like desert storm all over again in the first week we would be over loaded by POW's just so they could get 3 hots and a cot.


Much of what you say is very true.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I'm not sure how to accept this...
> On one hand, it's a counterpoint to MM.
> On the other, it could be confirmation that his "agents on the board" thread had some legitimacy. (Q-town is Quantico... as in FBI... thank you "Criminal Minds" marathon on Ion)
> 
> ...


You don't have to be a Feeb to go there Kauboy. Lots of other organizations use Quantico. Iv'e been there a bunch of times, they have good ranges and some other top tier training resources.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Viper said:


> You don't have to be a Feeb to go there Kauboy. Lots of other organizations use Quantico. Iv'e been there a bunch of times, they have good ranges and some other top tier training resources.


I think you're already on MM's list, so outing yourself now is fine. 
Nice avatar change, btw.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'm surprised to learn they even have subs. What are they left over WW2 era??


Didn't one sink an advanced South korean ship awhile back. Never under estimate the enemy, better to think he is more powerful then he is and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> 70% of North Koreas subs have left base... usual deployment is 10%
> 
> More than 50 North Korea submarines 'leave their bases' as war talks with South continue - Mirror Online


Maybe those 50 subs just sprang leaks and sank?


----------

